
Jenkins Is Dead (For K8S CD) - itielshwartz
https://komodor.io/jenkins-is-dead-for-k8s-cd/
======
verdverm
Jenkins is not even mentioned once in the marketing piece, other than the
Jenkins image used at the top.

